
Alisa Shevchenko denies she aided election hackers - opaque
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/06/russian-hacker-putin-election-alisa-shevchenko
======
bootload
_" A young female hacker and her helpless company seems like a perfect pick
for that goal. I don’t try to hide, I travel a lot, and am a friendly
communicative person. And most importantly, I don’t have any big money, power
or connections behind me to shrug off the blame. So really, it could be
anyone.”_

Young, female and a hacker would be excellent cover for a foreign power to
nudge to do their patriotic duty. Deniability even better.

 _“We have not only searched for bugs but exploited them, but only with the
customer’s sanction,”_

Taken out of context, but imagine if the customer is a nation state?

 _" Shevchenko specialises in finding so-called “zero-days”"_

In Intel. circles, a deniable asset is called a ^Kite^.

